# Folding tables



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi ,

Any one found a replacement table, the type usually slid into the wardrobe in a Motorhome or caravan. I can buy the legs but the tops a problem, not easy to buy unless your a pub and your looking for a dozen or more.

Where do you get a replacement table?

All the best Wilt


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Loads of sources courtesy of G**gle, e.g.

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/equipment/tables/tables.htm

http://www.rainbow-conversions.co.uk/table-tops-camper-motorhome-caravan.html

http://www.grasshopperleisure.co.uk...table-tops-for-caravans--motorhomes-825-p.asp

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/caravan-table-top

Hope this helps


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*table*

Hi,try www.olearymotorhome.co.uk they sell lots of van bits and pieces at reasonable prices
(think above is right but if not just put the above into google and it will come up
cheers


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

We have a boom table(fixed small round table in our Autotrial, great when you stop on route for a drink etc., but not quite large enough for eating a full meal. We also have a very large table that went in a cupboard, but it is very heavy and a pain to put up and down. We looked for ages and found a lovely table in the Range , camping department, it is very light, adjusts to three different heights, , and not as big or heavy as the autotrail table. it is also light enough to carry outside if you wish, and easily wiped down. It only cost £19.99, a bargain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Magnum and Knollbeck keep some too, and of course Ebay.


----------

